# ssk, can I knit two together through the back loop?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

In socks, the instructor said that was ok to do- would that apply to everything? She said the same thing was being accomplished- what do you do?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

ssk is a 'left leaning' decrease. It is okay to do a k2tbl for it, however it comes out a bit twisted and a little bit tighter. It depends on the pattern, how noticable it will be. I like to slip both stitches knitwise onto the right needle then stick the left needle into the fronts of both stitches and knit them off from there. 

here is an article which explains a LOT about decreases.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/FEATfall09TT.php


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

By slipping the stitches knitwise, you change the orientation of the stitch. K2togtbl leaves a more noticeable gap IMO.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Holy double points, you folks are smart. I've been slipping purl-wise. I always learn something on here. Thanks for asking, Inhisname.


----------

